# Milwaukee Art Museum....



## Corry (Jul 9, 2006)

...and other fun stuff from my two days in Milwaukee this weekend.  

Most of these are from the art museum, and a few from outside Miller Park.

Whoops, guess I should actually include the pictures: 
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8
Tailgating at Miller Park after the game




9
Light trails, outside Miller Park:


----------



## Chase (Jul 9, 2006)

Oooo now that is a fun series, love the architecture of that place!


----------



## karissa (Jul 9, 2006)

Was the building the museum or did it actually have art?  What a FUN place!  3 is my fav!


----------



## Corry (Jul 9, 2006)

karissa said:
			
		

> Was the building the museum or did it actually have art?  What a FUN place!  3 is my fav!



They did have some sort of exhibit, but you had to pay to get in...we were there more for the architecture, and we weren't interested in the featured exhibit anyway.


----------



## Alison (Jul 9, 2006)

Really great series! Really love #3 & 7. Great work!


----------



## jophassa (Jul 9, 2006)

i like the pictures. is the one of the cars/people just a still shot with a long exposure? how do you get the camera not to over expose in these shots?


----------



## Corry (Jul 9, 2006)

jophassa said:
			
		

> i like the pictures. is the one of the cars/people just a still shot with a long exposure? how do you get the camera not to over expose in these shots?



Yes, it's just a long exposure.  It was taken at about 10 at night, and all I did was close the aperature way down, 100ISO, and then I tried different shutter lengths.  I can't remember how long this one was....something close to 30 seconds.


----------



## jophassa (Jul 9, 2006)

is aperature the f2.8 thing? sorry to be a phillistine, but what does it do/have an effect on?
PS, what do you think of my 2 new threads?


----------



## PNA (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes!!!


----------



## kordd (Jul 9, 2006)

love the photos i bet some of them would look awsome in B&W


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 9, 2006)

Are you ready for this...This is THE best series I've ever seen from you.  This is one of the best series I've seen in a while.  From anyone!

All the art museum ones are fantastic, especially 3 and 5.  4 and 6 aren't too shabby either


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 9, 2006)

I forgot to mention 7... :hail:


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 9, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> This is THE best series I've ever seen from you.


Ditto!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Jul 9, 2006)

Aaaw! Thanks guys! You make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. :goodvibe:


----------



## carish1 (Jul 9, 2006)

great set! love the abstracts


----------



## Corry (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks! 

Here's one more...it's part of the outside of the museum.


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a museum?!

Wow!

Great series.


----------



## dirtnapper (Jul 10, 2006)

Great series!


----------



## spako (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Great architectural pictures! I really like them!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow I really like these a lot Corry!!  I think 4 is my favorite but it's hard to say.....Great job!!!  : )


----------



## jocose (Jul 10, 2006)

3-6 are the best.  I agree with Joe...these are really stong examples of your work!

Good job, and you should be proud.


----------



## Corry (Jul 10, 2006)

Aaawwwww! :goodvibe: You guys are making me feel so good today!    Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## jophassa (Jul 10, 2006)

the last one of the first batch is a tad generic. i like the composition of all the pics but it isnt the sort of photography that i go for.

in my opinion, it is the museum that makes the photos here and not the photographer. just me...


----------



## Chiller (Jul 10, 2006)

EXcellent series Corry.  Love em all.


----------



## Corry (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Chiller! :goodvibe:


----------



## DepthAfield (Jul 11, 2006)

Core!  These are exceptional!!  You have a good eye for capturing architecture, well done!!


----------



## Corry (Jul 11, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Core!  These are exceptional!!  You have a good eye for capturing architecture, well done!!



Wow! Thanks! I actually consider architecture my weak point, so it's nice to hear that!


----------



## terri (Jul 11, 2006)

Did yourself proud on this series....time well spent. :thumbup: Good eye!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 11, 2006)

awesome series!  love those architecture shots, you captured it well...  hard to pick favorites, but 1, 3, 4, 5 stand out a little to me...  nice!  :thumbup:


----------



## karissa (Jul 11, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> They did have some sort of exhibit, but you had to pay to get in...we were there more for the architecture, and we weren't interested in the featured exhibit anyway.


 I love it! Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Corry (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work Corry.  I really like 3 a lot.  The little bit of red in all of that white really makes a strong impression.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jul 11, 2006)

jophassa said:
			
		

> the last one of the first batch is a tad generic. i like the composition of all the pics but it isnt the sort of photography that i go for.
> 
> in my opinion, it is the museum that makes the photos here and not the photographer. just me...



That was a little bit rude in my opinion.  Corry you did a great job because it is not easy to photograph white objects, so your exposure was right on!
I would take lightly what this person said, because afterall, they were at the top of your thread asking if "aperture is that f/2.8 thingy?"


----------



## Verdegraph (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that looks like an amazing place, cool pics


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> That was a little bit rude in my opinion.  Corry you did a great job because it is not easy to photograph white objects, so your exposure was right on!
> I would take lightly what this person said, because afterall, they were at the top of your thread asking if "aperture is that f/2.8 thingy?"



Thanks Sara.  

And don't worry...s'all good.


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

Verdegraph said:
			
		

> Now that looks like an amazing place, cool pics



Thank you! It was an awesome place!


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic shots !!!
Your exposure was spot on, I find white objects in the sky a night mare, well done.


----------



## ozzono (Jul 12, 2006)

Precious photographies, but in some fault a little the composition.  In general they are excellent photos and they have surprised to me pleasingly.  
Greetings from Spain.


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you both!


----------



## malweth (Jul 13, 2006)

I went to a wedding close to there you could see the building... amazing place, though! I think it's designed after the one in Australia?


----------



## Arch (Jul 13, 2006)

good job corry :thumbsup:


----------



## Goldenblaze (Jul 13, 2006)

They are all awsome, i couldnt pick out one that i didnt like


----------



## Corry (Jul 13, 2006)

malweth said:
			
		

> I went to a wedding close to there you could see the building... amazing place, though! I think it's designed after the one in Australia?



Funny you meantion weddings.  There was a wedding party taking pictures out front when we were there!  I don't know if it was designed after the one in Aussie or not.


----------



## bace (Jul 13, 2006)

That series is really cool. Love number three. There's just enough red in that picture.


----------

